# Bearwood Lakes



## Regularshaft (Dec 2, 2010)

From the moment we turned the corner on the private approach road to the clubhouse  we knew we were  in for a treat. I am not sure if it was the impressive array of rhododendron bushes that bordered this drive, but if first impressions go a long way to determining the quality of a course, then this was going to be a special day!

That first impression turned into a second impression,  because the welcome we received  was unusually warm and sincere for a club of this stature and frankly, without trying to overstate it, the staff  were quite incredible. Could the golf course be as good?  

The friendly welcome extended to the starter as we set off from an elevated tee which gave panoramic views of the 7th and 18th holes. The 1st hole was actually quite a gentle opener and with each of us achieving a par 4, we were lulled into a false sense of optimism. Even the second â€“ a par 5  that disappeared down a large dip about 150 yards from the green, yielded 3 pars and we did feel we were on a roll. The long par 3 3rd soon put paid to that and thereafter the bogeys  came thick and fast. Some great holes followed â€“ the stroke index 1 7th leading back up to the clubhouse was probably the highlight of the first 9. We were playing off the whiteâ€™sâ€“ the middle tier of the menâ€™s tees â€“ but we did have a look at some of the drives from the back  which were nothing short of intimidating. Having said that, we always had the feeling that we could open our shoulders without fear of excessive â€œball moochingâ€ but the lushness of the fairways provided a great incentive to keep it out of the rough. Our round took place in the latter part of October but the condition of the course was nothing short of magnificent â€“ particularly the fairways.

After an unhealthy sausage sandwich at the half-way hut, we commenced the back 9 with great anticipation and were not disappointed. The lakes which had previously provided a magnificent backdrop to the splendid views, featured strongly on the 13th and 14th holes - holes that could yield a birdie, or, a if you were slightly askew with your tee shots â€“ a card wrecking double bogey. The long par 4 15th seemed to be the most difficult of the back 9 and we all wished that we had a further 25 yards on our drive in order to hit a mid iron into the green protected by astute bunkering. In no time at all we were teeing off towards the magnificent clubhouse from the elevated 18th â€“ a splendid finishing hole with a green that slopes sharply from back to front and which everyone of us managed to three-putt! It was a frustrating end to a great days golf, but in no way detracted from our enjoyment.

To summarise, the course was tremendous, the clubhouse fabulous, the facilities first class and the reception and service unanimously voted the best we have ever received. It may be exclusive, but it is exclusivity with a difference â€“ somehow we just have to return!


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Dec 2, 2010)

Can you tell how much the green fees were...


----------



## bobmac (Dec 2, 2010)

Unusual first post, but welcome anyway


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2010)

Unusual first post
		
Click to expand...

I think Paul (PN-Wokingham) has re-registered as somebody else.
Either him or Ethan


----------



## EaseNgrace (Dec 2, 2010)

Unusual first post, but welcome anyway
		
Click to expand...

Better than someone trying to sell us something and I must say a really well written review, makes me want to have a game there sometime.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2010)

I wonder if he thought this was the place to post the review for the GM comp


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2010)

perhaps it's an 'advert' for the course ?  If not welcome, and introduce yourself.


----------



## sev112 (Dec 2, 2010)

i knew i shouldn't have (apparently) slagged the course off in the forum on Top 100 Courses, and included the words "a victory of marketing over ...".


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 2, 2010)

i knew i shouldn't have (apparently) slagged the course off in the forum on Top 100 Courses, and included the words "a victory of marketing over ...".
		
Click to expand...

You know you were right though.....


----------



## Ethan (Dec 2, 2010)

Unusual first post
		
Click to expand...

I think Paul (PN-Wokingham) has re-registered as somebody else.
Either him or Ethan


Click to expand...

Not me. I would not have called the sausage sandwich at the halfway hut unhealthy.


----------



## sev112 (Dec 3, 2010)

I've never managed to get to a sausgae sandwich there, every time i walk in the door there's always 3 or 4 superb cakes fighting for me to dive into - that's got to be healthy


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 3, 2010)

Unusual first post
		
Click to expand...

I think Paul (PN-Wokingham) has re-registered as somebody else.
Either him or Ethan


Click to expand...

Not me. I would not have called the sausage sandwich at the halfway hut unhealthy.
		
Click to expand...

I usually go healthy and have double bacon and cheese and a cake to eat down the tenth, gives me something to do while Smithy is looking for his ball!


----------

